# ports update



## romeor (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey,

Just tried to update ports and got an error


```
skipping docproj-jadetex-1.17_4 /textproc/docproj-jadetex until dependency tidy-20000804_2 updated
skipping tidy-20000804_2 /www/tidy marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
skipping peps-2.0_4 /graphics/peps until dependency ghostscript9-9.02_3 updated
skipping jadetex-3.13_7 /print/jadetex until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping dvipsk-tetex-5.95a_5 /print/dvipsk-tetex until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping ghostscript9-9.02_3 /print/ghostscript9 marked IGNORE reason: conflicts with another installed port
skipping teTeX-base-3.0_22 /print/teTeX-base until dependency ghostscript9-9.02_3 updated
skipping teTeX-3.0_5 /print/teTeX until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping freetype-tools-1.3.1_8 /print/freetype-tools until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping dvipdfmx-20100328 /print/dvipdfmx until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping cm-super-0.3.4_3 /print/cm-super until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
skipping xdvik-tetex-22.84.16_3 /print/xdvik until dependency teTeX-base-3.0_22 updated
```

Can anyone help resolve this stuff? The simplest way would be uninstall Ghostscript, but a lot of software depends on it. How do I make FreeBSD happy this time?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to update?


----------



## romeor (Jun 17, 2011)

Everything, actually. Just to keep my system up-to-date.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2011)

Have a read through /usr/ports/UPDATING. Some ports require a certain order to update properly.


----------



## romeor (Jun 17, 2011)

It seems like it went ok by itself. Thanks for replies. Launched the update again and portmanager 0.4.1_9 INFO: all ports are up to date.


----------

